# Cequence (CEQ)...anyone following it?



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

Biiiiig jump at the beginning of March......anyone been keeping tabs on this one?


----------



## bleagues (Sep 24, 2013)

I got in on CEQ last year when the CPP Investment team loaned CQE some money.

I bought around $1.70 and have been quite impressed with share price as of late.

If this bumps up to $2.50 I'd probably look to sell half of my holdings.


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

bleagues said:


> I got in on CQE last year when the CPP Investment team loaned CQE some money.
> 
> I bought around $1.70 and have been quite impressed with share price as of late.
> 
> If this bumps up to $2.50 I'd probably look to sell half of my holdings.


What are your thoughts as a long-term hold? I was also thinking that they may be ripe for a takeover....


----------



## bleagues (Sep 24, 2013)

I believe they can be a long term hold as long as they keep expenditures in line with projections. If they happen to start over spending, look out for investors to dump quickly. They have fairly lofty BOE growth projections for 2014, if they spend spend spend to achieve this, it will not be good for the bottom line.

Take-over? A good possibility. 

I'm keeping an eye on what the CPPIB does with their investment in this play. 

I was thinking of unloading half of my position in this when it reached $2.50, but have hung on to my position as it reaches $3.00. I think we will be in a holding pattern around this level until the next earnings results come out. If there is a dip back to the $2.50 range, I would be tempted to add to my holdings.


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks bleagues....do you think they'll add a divvy at some point?

I was also thinking about Enterprise Oil (E.TO). I have been hearing their name come up a lot lately.


----------

